# Gravel grinder type bike that can use wider tires? (narrow 29er tires)



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

Looking for a new bike purchase as well as seeking some suggestions of bikes that are available. 

Bike would be used as a road and gravel grinder bike as well as some single track. I think the key item I'm looking for is a frame that has the ability to fit larger than cross tires....narrower 29er tires. 

There is a thread here on Volagi bikes. The steel version pretty much fits the bill. I also think the new Niner gravel bike is close although I'm not sure the max tire size that can be used on the Niner. Any others? Does anyone Make a carbon frame bike that would fit small 29er tires? Must be disc brake frames as my plan is to set the bike up with the new Shimano Di2 hydrolic disc when it becomes available.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Salsa fargo


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Niner RLT9 ... Can fit tires up to 1.75" and has relaxed road geometry.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

The Specialized AWOL can take up to 29x2.2" tires. Crux can run 40mm.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Giant Revolt. Superb.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Save Up to 60% Off Cyclocross Bicycles | Road Bikes - Motobecane Fantom Cross Team Aluminum | Cross Bikes

Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes - Gravity Liberty 2 | Save up to 60% off new road bikes

Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes - Gravity Liberty 2 | Save up to 60% off new road bikes

Not carbon but fit other criteria.

Planet X XLS Shimano 105 Cyclocross Bike

Dirty Disco | Frames - As Seen On TV

Carbon


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

I love my Salsa Vaya. It is surprisingly snappy on the single track. I put flat bars on mine which really makes for a comfortable ride. I think that largest size rubber is 42.
That Niner is sweet looking.
Good luck.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Volagi Viaje. Me likely with a straight bar!


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Marin muirwoods 29'er. I sell tons of these and never an issue. Excellent bike for the money. 
Bill


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Wookiebiker said:


> Niner RLT9 ... Can fit tires up to 1.75" and has relaxed road geometry.


Looks like an interesting bike. However, it is not yet available. I would not count on ready availability for 6-9 months from now (2/2/14). 

Last season I bought a new niner. I ordered it in Feb. Niner said availability in early March. I got it at the end of May. I actually had to take a different color than ordered or I would not have had the bike for a month or so later. 

Have at look over at MTBR for complaints about new niner availability. Great bikes, poor availability on new desirable frames. I assume the RLT will be difficult to get as well - interest from MTB and road bike world.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Either the Trek Boone or Crocket framesets would fit the bill depending on if you want CF or aluminum. For TI, Lynskey ProCross would work also.


----------



## FifferFeff (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a Black Mountain Cycles Monster Cross frame that I love. I ride single track with it and 100mile plus gravel rides. I got the made in the USA frame but the Taiwan frame is a great value. The owner is really great to work with too.


----------

